# birotică



## Saluton

Hello.
There is a topic on forum.lingvo.ru about the Moldovan/Romanian word "birotică". Its meaning is not quite clear. The only Romanian-Russian dictionary I found translates it as "stationery" but every online translator gives the translation "office". I didn't find a Romanian-English dictionary.
I don't speak Romanian.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reef Archer

Hello,

The term comes from the French "bureautique"; it's what the English speaking world understands by "office automation".

Basically, it refers to the full array of stuff needed for an administrative office (from paper clips to specific computer software).

birotică = office automation


----------



## Saluton

I see, thank you. This will be very hard to translate into Russian


----------



## Reef Archer

LOL, why? I see *оргтехника* here.
Thing is... this particular word tends to designate only computer-related stuff lately. But, if you go shopping for quire, for example, then you are shopping for "office automation items".


----------



## Saluton

Reef Archer said:


> LOL, why? I see *оргтехника* here.


Оргтехника only means office equipment and machinery while this notion is wider, as far as I can see.



Reef Archer said:


> Thing is... this particular word tends to designate only computer-related stuff lately.


You mean *birotică*? So it doesn't necessarily include stationery? Curiouser and curiouser. Is there a separate word for stationery in Romanian?


----------



## Reef Archer

_*Stationery*_ („papetărie” - канцелярские товары) is part of _*the office supplies*_ („birotică”). So are the staplers, the paper clips, the pens and pencils and everything you can think of when you picture a classic style secretary.


----------



## Saluton

Office supplies: "The term includes small, expendable, daily use items such as paper clips, post-it notes, staples, hole punches, binders and laminators, writing utensils and paper, but also encompasses higher-cost equipment like computers, printers, fax machines, photocopiers and cash registers, as well as office furniture such as cubicles, filing cabinet, and armoire desks."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_supplies

Office automation "refers to the varied computer machinery and software used to digitally create, collect, store, manipulate, and relay office information needed for accomplishing basic tasks. Raw data storage, electronic transfer, and the management of electronic business information comprise the basic activities of an office automation system."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_automation

So I presume birotică includes office supplies + software, rather than office automation. Right?


----------



## Reef Archer

Right!
Hence my observation that as of late, „birotică” tends to designate mostly computer-related stuff.
However, this is an old term; before computers, when you said „birotică”, you evoked the image of a typing machine and lots of papers; before the typing machine, you could only picture a fancy table with some drawers you called "desk".

So, as I see it, „birotică” still includes everything used in an administrative office, without being restricted to the IT stuff. „Papetărie” (stationery) is a narrower range: consumables only.
And I still believe *оргтехника* is the best pick as a Russian equivalent. A translation of the French original term should be easier to be found - it is, after all, the same thing.


----------



## farscape

Saluton said:


> So I presume birotică includes office supplies + software, rather than office automation. Right?



I've heard the term "birotică" first time in the mid '80's with the advent  of the computer and PCs in the office environment. I've always thought  of it as meaning office automation - everything that deals with IT in an  office including fax machines, printers and copiers.

The definition in the dictionary spells out the same thing " Ansamblu de tehnici de informatică ce țin de activitatea administrativă, de secretariat" (IT techniques pertaining to the office and/or admin. work) or even "ramură a informaticii care studiază folosirea calculatoarelor în munca de birou și în activitățile conexe acesteia" (Branch of Computer Science that addresses the use of PC's in offices and related work)

Having said that, the quotation given in the footnote of the reference  mentioned above shows that it's possible to include some of the more  sophisticated office "stationary" from Rotring, Pelikan, Schwan  Stasbilo, etc.as part of the term "birotica". Perhaps it's just a commercial twist, I can't tell.

I doubt though that today many people would consider stationary/office supplies as being described by the term "birotică". This on-line store clearly identifies its busines as: "Papetărie şi Birotică" (Stationary and Office Automation) although for the second part all they have to show are blank CD's and DVD's, calculators and memory sticks.

To my genuine surprise I've discovered that many on-line vendors use the term "birotică" for non-traditional office supplies (i.e. not stationary, but not office automation either). This way, non-traditional stationary, like printers, copiers, ink cartridges, storage media, etc. are considered "birotică" or even "birotică + IT". I guess they had to fit somewhere somehow... and "birotică" sounded better 

Later,


----------



## hersko1

Hi,
I absolutely agree that "birotică" *ONLY* applies to computers, printers, etc., electronic devices anyway.
Same in French : bureautique = ordinateurs, imprimantes...
Paper clips and similar stuff would be "rechizite" in Romanian and "fournitures de bureau" in French


----------



## Mihai190

Birotica does *not* apply to electronic devices only while *"rechizite"* is mostly used in school-related matters (kindergarten to a maximum of 8th grade).
I would rather use "birotica" to define all the items  that you need and can find in an office as seen here ;


----------



## jillheaven

Saluton said:


> Hello.
> There is a topic on forum.lingvo.ru about the Moldovan/Romanian word "birotică". Its meaning is not quite clear. The only Romanian-Russian dictionary I found translates it as "stationery" but every online translator gives the translation "office". I didn't find a Romanian-English dictionary.
> I don't speak Romanian.
> Thanks in advance.



I don't think there is a 100% equivalent in English for that word (which is kind of strange) but I believe the most suitable word to be used is _*stationery.* _ Hope it helps


----------



## farscape

jillheaven said:


> I don't think there is a 100% equivalent in English for that word (which is kind of strange) but I believe the most suitable word to be used is _*stationery.* _ Hope it helps



Stau şi mă întreb, atunci cum traduci "cursuri de birotică" (vezi aici) . Nu cred că vrei să spui "stationery courses" 

TTFN

.


----------



## jillheaven

farscape said:


> Stau şi mă întreb, atunci cum traduci "cursuri de birotică" (vezi aici) . Nu cred că vrei să spui "stationery courses"
> 
> TTFN
> 
> .



.... and you have made a valid point. There is a very important aspect you also have to take into account - the context.


----------

